# Tv LG CE-29Q46ET Falla vertical



## smg00015 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola tengo una tv LG que tenía el integrado de la vertical roto pero se lo he cambiado y hace como que enciende sale una línea blanca en medio y luego se pone en stanby, de que puede ser?

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2010)

seguis teniendo problemas de vertical , bajate el datasheet y fijate si tiene las dos alimentaciones +Vdd y Vbost

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 1, 2010)

El modelo de tv es este LG CE-29Q46ET, no encuentro el esquema supongo que seré un poco torpe. También parece que tiene en el mismo disipador donde está la vertical un transistor, lo que si tenía eran todas las soldaduras del integrado de la vertical estaban rotas.

Un saludo.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

cuando el vertical se quema es por que algunos de los componetes asociados esta dañado o desvalorizado. revisa todos los filtros de la etapa de vertical y verifica que el voltaje sea el correcto.


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 1, 2010)

No puedo revisar voltajes ya que se pone en standby muy rápido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2010)

Sacale el transistor de salida horizontal y cargá el +B de la fuente con una làmpara de 220V 40 Watts.

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok probaré lo de la bombilla aquí dejo una foto de la vertical por si sirve de algo:


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola el operacional que aparece en la foto está como reventado, puede ser eso lo que me pasa en la vertical?

Gracias.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

los tv LG casi siempre presentan fallas por el vertical eso se debe a que los filtros se varian o el diodo se averia a veces es por el simple recalentamiento del mismo. cuando se daña el vertical tira a prendes y se apaga de inmediato. antes de cambiar la pieza combiene cambiar todos los filtro y el diodo..


----------



## smg00015 (Oct 7, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> los tv LG casi siempre presentan fallas por el vertical eso se debe a que los filtros se varian o el diodo se averia a veces es por el simple recalentamiento del mismo. cuando se daña el vertical tira a prendes y se apaga de inmediato. antes de cambiar la pieza combiene cambiar todos los filtro y el diodo..



El diodo está bien, con los filtros que te refieres a todos los condensadores?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

eso es correcto los filtros son los condensadores no son muchos siempre es mejor cambiarlos todos..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 7, 2010)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola el operacional que aparece en la foto está como reventado, puede ser eso lo que me pasa en la vertical?
> 
> Gracias.



Si parece estar roto, cámbialo. Si se apaga, muy posiblemente tienes un cortocircuito. Si el problema es ese operacional reventado y además se había dañado el vertical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Puede ser un cortocircuito entre la etapa de salida del vertical y el yugo (quizá un corto en el mismo yugo).

PD.: ¿Te fijaste de que no te quedaran puentes entre las soldaduras del IC vertical?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola tengo una tv LG que tenía el integrado de la vertical roto pero se lo he cambiado y hace como que enciende sale una línea blanca en medio y luego se pone en stanby, de que puede ser?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Primero retira el LA7845 (IC301) , con lo que deberia funcionar el circuito, luego verifica que en la pata 1, esten los -14V, y en la pata 6 los +14V, tambien revisa D405 -D406 conuctados a las patas 3 y 4 del fly-back.
Comentanos los resultados!
Saludos!


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 21, 2010)

En realidad el vertical abarca un espacio muy reducido asi que tienes levantar todos los componentes en principal las resistencias de 1/8 o 1/4 uno de ellos posiblemente este abierto o alerado, levantate al menos una pata de cada resistencia y mide con un multi digital.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 6, 2010)

Perdonar por la espera bueno he comprobado y no me llegan ni los 14vdc ni los -14vdc. Esto con el circuito quitado ¿Por que puede ser que no me lleguen las tensiones?, también he quitado los filtros y aparentemente están bien de todas maneras los voy a cambiar el lunes.

Un Saludo.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 13, 2010)

He cambiado los filtros y no me funciona que mas puedo hacer?

Saludos.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nadie me puede echar una mano?


----------



## DOMITEC (Nov 16, 2010)

smg, en que andas, osea en que va tu problema, cuenta que mas has hecho para seguir ayudandote.... y como se manifiesta tu problema.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pues he cambiado los filtros, el integrado de la vertical y nada, con el integrado quitado y todo hace el mismo problema se enciende y se apaga al los pocos segundos, es decir se queda en standby. He medido los +14v y los -14v y no llega nada.

Gracias un saludo.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 26, 2010)

DOMITEC dijo:


> smg, en que andas, osea en que va tu problema, cuenta que mas has hecho para seguir ayudandote.... y como se manifiesta tu problema.



Pues he cambiado los filtros, el integrado de la vertical y nada, con el integrado quitado y todo hace el mismo problema se enciende y se apaga al los pocos segundos, es decir se queda en standby. He medido los +14v y los -14v y no llega nada.

Gracias un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

Seguí los caminos de +14 y -14 que seguramente tengan los díodos en corto y sus capacitores también mal. Eso seguramente provenga desde el flyback.

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguí los caminos de +14 y -14 que seguramente tengan los díodos en corto y sus capacitores también mal. Eso seguramente provenga desde el flyback.
> 
> Saludos !



Hola perdonad por haber tardado tanto, estaba con exámenes. Al final conseguí que encendiera pero me pasa una cosa rara. Al encender se me va a standby si la dejo en standby como unos 10 minutos enciende correctamente y todo va bien, ahora si la vuelvo a desconectar de la alimentación la dejo un buen rato desconectada, vuelve a presentar el mismo problema se me va a standby espero de nuevo unos 10 min y todo bien.

   Durante el tiempo que intenta encender pero esta en standby me da sonido, tengo todos los capacitores cambiados, las resistencias de la fuente también y el circuito del vertical también. ¿De que puede ser? ¿Puede esta fallando la horizontal también?

P.D.: tengo el esquema del televisor por si sirve de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Ummmmm . . . .  me suena a capacitores eso que necesite estar un tiempo conectada para lograr funcionar.

¿ Cambiaste los electrolíticos de la fuente ?

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm . . . .  me suena a capacitores eso que necesite estar un tiempo conectada para lograr funcionar.
> 
> ¿ Cambiaste los electrolíticos de la fuente ?
> 
> Saludos !



He cambiado varios, si me pudieras decir los que son es que ya no se cual cambiar más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> P.D.: tengo el esquema del televisor por si sirve de ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Si , subí el esquema mejor 

Saludos !


----------



## smg00015 (Feb 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , subí el esquema mejor
> 
> Saludos !



Aquí te lo dejo: http://elektrotanya.com/lg_mc007a_chassis_ce29q46et_sm.pdf/download.html

¿Puede ser el condensador más gordo? es que lo veo un poco inflado o eso me parece me refiero el que está detrás del botón de encendido.

Un Saludo


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 3, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> Aquí te lo dejo: http://elektrotanya.com/lg_mc007a_chassis_ce29q46et_sm.pdf/download.html
> 
> ¿Puede ser el condensador más gordo? es que lo veo un poco inflado o eso me parece me refiero el que está detrás del botón de encendido.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

1º) No resucites o levantes tu mensaje , lee las Normas de Participación

2º) No pude bajar el Manual.

3º) No somos adivinos como para saber de tu condensador gordo , poné una foto o algo !


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1º) No resucites o levantes tu mensaje , lee las Normas de Participación
> 
> 2º) No pude bajar el Manual.
> 
> 3º) No somos adivinos como para saber de tu condensador gordo , poné una foto o algo !



No me di cuenta con lo de resucitar mi mensaje. Respecto al manual aquí   lo adjunto y con el condensador pues es el que tiene en la fuente de alimentación que es de 330uf y 450wv.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Cambiale toooooooodos los electrolíticos de la fuente , del lado de los 220 Vac (310 Vdc) y del lado de las salidas.

Por sobre todo los hinchados , los que tienen el termocontraible corrido y los de 1 uF por 50 volts.


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiale toooooooodos los electrolíticos de la fuente , del lado de los 220 Vac (310 Vdc) y del lado de las salidas.
> 
> Por sobre todo los hinchados , los que tienen el termocontraible corrido y los de 1 uF por 50 volts.



Según el esquema me podría hacer el favor de decir cuáles son a ver si es que me dejo alguno? es que para mí que ya los he cambiado todos pero a lo mejor se me está pasando alguno.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Son los de todo éste sector 


Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Has probado la fuente como se debe? esta regula? se debe desconectar el hoizontal, luego colocar una lámpra como carga 40-60W, un variac en la enrada y ver si regula es decir si variando la entrada la tensión se mantiene, ya que si no regula la protección que lleva incorporada se activa y te lo apaga.....
Por otro lado verificar que los pulsos de vertical y horizontal, alcancen al micro si uno de estso falla o falta te lo pone en std-BY, hay más causas aún pero checa estas que te digo

La prueba de fuente es para ver si regula con variación de la entrda, para ver si estabiliza en función de la carga se ponen diferntes cargas 25,40 60W mientras se mide, no deberia variar o hacerlo muy poquito, si varia variso volts hay un problema en ella todavia


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok voy a revisar todo esto, por si sirve de ayuda cuando prendo el televisor da sonido y todo durante uno 5 segundos, se oye un relé y luego vuelve a sonar el relé cuando ya no va ha encender en el momento que intenta encender no están presentes +-14Vdc del vertical, al pasar unos 10 minutos en standby vuelve a ir todo bien cuando la desenchufo durante 1 hora aproximadamente vuelve a fallar mientras no.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Claro ya no tenes los +-14 porque los saca del flyback y al no poder arrancar no estan presentes


----------



## mono pibe (Mar 4, 2011)

Muchachos  el problema radica en la protecion OCP y la memoria EEPRON abariado par daños de  componentes electronicos Asunto areglado suerte y saludos


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 4, 2011)

me parece que deberias separar por partes e ir aislando parte por parte la etapas del televisor empieza por la fuente y vas por el horizontal y vertical , fly back etapas criticas  y por el ultimo etapas de controlador y memoria.

suerte!


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 6, 2011)

Alguien me puede decir que puedo ir midiendo es que soy un poco novato todavía.

Gracias a todos un Saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Si sos novato, y esperando no te ofendas, te aconsejo llevarlo a un service, porque a estos aparatos si no se tiene un buen conocimiento de su funcionamiento, y la práctica necesaria, podes dañarlo más todavia e incluo inutilizarlo, si se daña algo que luego no consigas, ya que hay que conocer las formas de ondas, donde se generan las formas que tienen que tener etc, el funcionamiento global de estos equipos con microprocesadores, los sistemas de protección, etc.
Cosas que llevan tiempo aprender


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si sos novato, y esperando no te ofendas, te aconsejo llevarlo a un service, porque a estos aparatos si no se tiene un buen conocimiento de su funcionamiento, y la práctica necesaria, podes dañarlo más todavia e incluo inutilizarlo, si se daña algo que luego no consigas, ya que hay que conocer las formas de ondas, donde se generan las formas que tienen que tener etc, el funcionamiento global de estos equipos con microprocesadores, los sistemas de protección, etc.
> Cosas que llevan tiempo aprender



Pero algún día hay que empezar no? hombre algunas cosas he arreglado ya y me gustaría seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Sigue, lo que te digo esta basado en la experiencia, solo era un sano consejo, ya que a menudo llegan a nuestros talleres equipos con grandes  daños causados por un intento de reparación, cuando la falla original era una tonteria. pero tu eres dueño de tu aparato.
La forma de empezar es primero estudiando el funcioamiento de un TV, par luego pasar a la práctica, y este basicamente es un foro que  ayuda, no de enseñanza.

Se te dijo que quites el transitor de horizontal y pruebe la fuente con una lámpara de carga, por otro lado se trabaja con el esquema al lado sin equema y siendo novato no llegas ni a la puerta de calle, consgue el esquema para que sepas de que te hablo


----------



## arg (Mar 6, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con pandacba no lo tomes a mal debes de saber lo que estas haciendo y mas o menos tener la practica y conocimientos si no los resultados son peores, y es cierto por algo se empieza pero se va paso a paso.

a veces estas fallas resultan ser de risa, y como te dicen checa tu fuente desconecta el horizontal y checa que no se caigan los voltajes, hay muchas formas de checar la fuente, lo comun y visible la lampara, y de ahi partes. 


@pandacba


----------



## smg00015 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola. Bueno gracias a todos al final ya he solucionado el problema la revisé a fondo y era un condensador bipolar (electrolítico) c408.
No me lo tomo al mal pero yo pienso que siempre es la primera vez de alguien y yo me estoy iniciando pero gracias de todos modos.

Saludos!


----------

